# Offspring by Ringfort Cruise - your experiences and pics pls! :)



## ElleandAdair (15 July 2014)

Hello! I'm wondering if any of you have any offspring by Ringfort Cruise? If so, would you be able to give me the good and bad points of them? Any photos? Or videos? Any info hugely appreciated including dam type if known, temperament, scope, paces etc.

Thank you in advance


----------



## bestmare (15 July 2014)

Dear Ellen, I bred Ringfort Cruise - and several foals by him -  and would be happy to pass on information to you.  As a stallion who performed to the highest level in show-jumping both at International Grands Prix and Nations Cup for Ireland throughout Europe, his performance record is exemplary.  He was produced slowly by Irish rider Paul Dillon before being leased by the Irish Army at the age of six to continue his career under one of their top riders, Capt. David O'Brien.  You will find quite a lot of information about him on my website, www.ringfort.co.uk. Perhaps the most wonderful thing about him is his own temperament, and how he passes on that quality to his progeny.  You will probably read that horses by Cruising (his sire) can be quite tricky and quirky...luckily he demonstrates none of those temperament deficiencies, owing I am sure to the influence of his dam, the wonderful Nimmerdor mare Renkum Woudina - the dam of several Approved stallions and top class sport horses.  She herself jumped to Grade B while having 14 foals!   He is being used by performance breeders to breed both show-jumpers and eventers - the foals are lovely movers, athletic and, even with plain mares, usually very classy looking and quality.  I am not sure how to put pix on this forum but do check out one of his current foals on my website, or Facebook page - "Harold" out of Ringfort Rara Ruby (3* International event mare) by Ringfort Cruise is already booked for purchase as soon as he is weaned.  Already this year I have two more mares in foal to him...I - as do you -  have the choice of the best stallions in Europe with the availability of frozen semen, and while I have also used Tolegro, Indoctro, and Zirocco Blue on various of my broodmares this year - I will never go past Ringfort Cruise.  Anna Hasso, Swedish Team rider, long listed for WEG, has confirmed the sister of her WEG horse in foal to Ringfort Cruise too.   I don't own Ringfort Cruise now but he stands at Drumhowan Stud in Co.Monaghan and semen can be delivered throughout Ireland and Great Britain.  But if you decide to send your mare to Co.Monaghan, you can be sure of a good welcome and your mare's care will be exemplary.


----------



## ElleandAdair (16 July 2014)

Thank you for such a good reply bestmare, I have had a look and the youngstock look lovely, very smart indeed. It is also good to know about temperament as I did find that when I googled Cruising some elluded to the fact that he can throw more quirky individuals. Have you any photos of any older offspring? Is your facebook page called Ringfort Sport Horses?

I am interested in purchasing a 2yo by Ringfort Cruise who is out of the same mare as my best horse but have only seen photographs of her as a (very smart) foal, she is in Ireland and I am in Northumberland but have sent a letter to the breeder and hope to hear from him soon whether she is still available! If she is, from the information I have read and from what you have said I think a trip over to see her will be in order. Thanks again


----------



## bestmare (18 July 2014)

Yes, my Facebook address is Ringfort Sport Horses.  The two year old sounds interesting.  What is the damline?  Ringfort Cruise didn't stand at stud until he left the Army so his oldest progeny are rising four this year.  However I did cover one of my own mares in the field when he was a two year old - a good ploy to teach colts manners is to let them run with a much older mare who doesn't take any nonsense from them!  The offspring from that covering was successfully evented here in Ireland by Steven Smith who competes all my Ringfort horses.  Then she was sold to the United States to a Young Rider who has a successful career on her.  Her name is Ringfort Carragheen and if you go to News on my website - www.ringfort.co.uk - and scroll down miles to 2010 you will see pix of her, first with Steven and then with the girl in the US who bought her.


----------



## ElleandAdair (20 July 2014)

Ahhh I see, that makes sense now. I hadn't got that far down the info on your website and had been wondering why there were so few Ringfort Cruise offspring in the google search result.

The dam line is unknown interestingly, although she is believed to be mostly TB and is registered as an ISH. She has produced some lovely foals (my boy being the first I believe) such as Desart Callan and Double Dashing who's achieved 2* so far. 

I will be gutted if the filly is no longer available but keeping all fingers crossed! Thank you again for all of the information. I will try and add some pictures if I can work it out.


----------



## hunting angel (4 January 2015)

Hi Bestmare
Can you tell me more about Ringfort Cruise's dam Renkum Woudina as you mentioned she was a grade B show jumper? Where did she jump? I like the look of Ringfort cruise for my douglas mare for 2015. He stands at Drumhowan stud but their catalogue does not mention of her past performance in jumping. Anymore info would be great.


----------

